
Real VPS Comparison – UpCloud vs. Linode vs. DigitalOcean - vvalentin
https://github.com/valentinvichnal/vps-compare-upcloud-linode-digitalocean
======
nikolay
A blatant ad for UpCloud.

~~~
gmemstr
Yeah it really does feel like it, at least for their referral code, which they
ephasize. I wish they'd publish a script for DIY benchmarking to compare to
their results. Also

> DigitalOcean 10$ - CPU 1 core - 1 GB RAM - 512 MB Swap

Not the case any more, so some updated stats would be nice.

------
pelmenept
Also nodejs is faster than Elixir.. AND GO?.. ok

